# Another new 585



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

The photo is a bit of a lie: I borrowed the Zipps and Look bottle cage. My actual wheels are Neuvation M85 Aero 2's with the decals stripped:










The build is incomplete as I'm waiting for the Ritchey Wet White WCS stem and handlebars to be available and I'm also waiting to get a bike fit before I swap out the seatpost and saddle. As it currently stands:

* Frame: Look 585 Origin
* Group: Dura Ace shifters and derailleurs, Ultegra SL crank/brakes/cassette
* Wheels: Neuvation M28 Aero2 with Enduro ceramic bearings
* Cockpit: Ritchey Pro stem and handlebar
* Tires: Michelin Pro Race 3

francois and thien helped me with the build, seeing as I'm a photographer who can't handle an allen wrench.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice shots of the 585.

Too bad the Zipps weren't yours, you could use them in that TTT this weekend...


----------

